# Prison Ship Records Released



## Gulpers

BBC News is reporting that 19th Century Prison Ship Records have been released.
Article *here*.
..... and we thought we had it rough! [=P]


----------



## Thats another Story

i think there was a prison ship in the Mersey in those days if memory serves maybe one of my learned friends could help me with this one please. john


----------



## tom roberts

I Have a book The Fatal Shore by a Robert Hughes 1789 t 1868 detailing the convict transportations, (what a read )I reccomend it and thank God I was not around in those days or I would have been in deep s**t.The shipping out of those poor souls was just the start of their trials the way they were treated when they were landed and later was beyond anyones imagination it was hell on earth.


----------



## Ron Stringer

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> i think there was a prison ship in the Mersey in those days if memory serves maybe one of my learned friends could help me with this one please. john


No John, you've got it wrong; it wasn't a prison ship - the ship you are referring to was the safe place where they kept the only 12 honest men in the town - they provided the juries. The port of Liverpool was where all the criminals were - a sort of prison town. (Jester)


----------



## John Rogers

Gulpers said:


> BBC News is reporting that 19th Century Prison Ship Records have been released.
> Article *here*.
> ..... and we thought we had it rough! [=P]


Ray you have now started a rush for members to check out their family tree.(Jester)

John.


----------



## Gulpers

John Rogers said:


> Ray you have now stated a rush for members to check out their family tree.(Jester)
> 
> John.


Good to see you back John - I hope you had a grand cruise! (==D)
As for members checking their family trees, I know you were joking however, I bet Ancestry.co.uk has had thousands of "hits" today. (EEK)


----------



## Thats another Story

Ron half the world passed through LIVERPOOL going west to prosperity you went south to Essex(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## John Rogers

The cruise was excellent,Norway hasnt change much since 1951 except for tourist and cruise ships.

John.


----------



## RLLAFRETAW

*The Fatal Shore*



tom roberts said:


> I Have a book The Fatal Shore by a Robert Hughes 1789 t 1868 detailing the convict transportations, (what a read )I reccomend it and thank God I was not around in those days or I would have been in deep s**t.The shipping out of those poor souls was just the start of their trials the way they were treated when they were landed and later was beyond anyones imagination it was hell on earth.


I also have that book which I obtained whilst working on Norfolk Island (19 months). The island was reputed to be the worst of all the places where prisoners were sent, with men getting down on their knees and thanking God for their deliverance when they were sentenced to death for some minor infringement. The most famous prisoner was Barny Duffy who escaped and was free for some considerable time. When recaptured after being spotted by two of the guards and then sentenced to death cursed them to a horrible death. Two weeks after he was hung the two guards whilst fishing were swept away and drowned. Hence 'Barny Duffys' curse' is legend on the island.
N.I. is only 5 miles by 3 miles but is well worth the visit. If I wasn't already married I would probable never have left the place!

Regards


----------



## trotterdotpom

Anybody who steals a hankie deserves all they get - especially if they stab someone in the eye to get it.

John T


----------



## Winebuff

We are researching the family tree and have found on of mt wife's ancestors was sentenced to be deported to Aus. for stealing a jacket. He was so badly beaten during his arrest that he actually died on the Prison Hulk on the Thames awaiting passage.


----------

